# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  "Kriittinen piste" - Kaivokadun risteys

## Rattivaunu

Kaivokadun risteys ja Lasipalatsin pysäkkialue ovat yhdessä yksi Helsingin raitioteiden kriittisistä pisteistä. Jos ja kun siinä tapahtuu kiskoilta suistumisia tai muita häiriöitä, menee liikenne nopeasti sekaisin. Ohessa kuvia  perjantailta 16.9.2005. Oheiseen liikennesotkuun oli kaksi syytä: 1) Ajojohtovaurio Aleksilla ja 2) Matalalattiavaunun suistuminen Kaivokadun risteyksen vaihteessa. Kuvien tilanteeseen erityisesti viimeksi mainittu vaikutti merkittävästi.

----------

